# κρατάει φανάρι



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2011)

Λέμε για κάποιον, που με τη θέλησή του βοηθάει έναν άλλον, συνήθως φίλο του ή γνωστό του, σε ερωτοδουλειά. 

Από το slang.gr:Φανάρι: Συνοδός σε ραντεβού, ο οποίος κρατάει φανάρι, δηλαδή παρέχει απλώς το άλλοθι για κάποιον από τους συνερχομένους (καλό ε; εύρημα), χωρίς να υπάρχει κατ' ανάγκη κάποιος άλλος να του την πέσει. Επίσης μπορεί να μην είναι καν παρών στο ραντεβού.​*Καμία σχέση* βέβαια με τον αγγλικό ιδιωματισμό not hold a candle to. 

*Δεν είναι* επίσης το chaperon(e), γιατί η παρουσία του χρησιμεύει στο να αποτρέψει τα "έκτροπα", όχι να τα διευκολύνει.
chaperon ή chaperone 


 A person, especially an older or married woman, who accompanies a young unmarried woman in public.
 An older person who attends and supervises a social gathering for young people.
Πώς θα αποδίδαμε λοιπόν αυτόν τον ιδιωματισμό; Με επεξηγηματικό τρόπο;

​


----------



## sarant (Oct 30, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά πολλές φορές λέγεται αρνητικά, π.χ. "να έρθω κι εγώ μαζί σας; τι να κάνω, να σας κρατάω το φανάρι;"
Οπότε ίσως θα έπρεπε να δούμε τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση στη φράση.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

Να προσθέσω ότι η σημασία της φράσης «κρατάω φανάρι» έχει επεκταθεί και για να δηλώνει το «είμαι αμέτοχος σε (ή δεν αποκομίζω τίποτε από) κάτι το επωφελές ή επικερδές (ενν. για κάποιον τρίτο, τον οποίον εγώ γνωρίζω) που συντελείται εν γνώσει μου και/ή παρουσία μου»: _Κι εγώ ρε συ Νίκο τι να 'ρθω να κάνω στη σύσκεψη, αφού θα μιλήσετε μόνο για τα δικά σου προϊόντα — για να κρατάω φανάρι;_

ΥΓ Με πρόλαβε κι ο sarant. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2011)

Στη φράση που το έχω λέγεται σαρκαστικά.-Δεν θα πάω ακόμα, θέλω να τους αφήσω λίγο μόνους.
-Θα σου 'λεγα να πας να τους κρατάς το φανάρι, αλλά είσαι και κοντή, πανάθεμά σε.​Αλλά με τη θετική έννοια, προφανώς. Ο σκοπός είναι να τους βοηθήσει.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2011)

Third wheel, θα ταίριαζε, νομίζω. Αλεξάνδρα, στο παράδειγμά σου ίσως να μην είναι θετική η έννοια, θέλω να πω, ίσως θα ταίριαζε κάτι τέτοιο:
-I won't go just yet, I want to leave the two of them alone for a while.
-Why not? You would make an excellent third wheel, if you weren't so rough around the edges.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2011)

Το «επίσημο» αντίστοιχο είναι *play gooseberry*:

ODE
_British informal_ a third person in the company of two people, especially lovers, who would prefer to be alone: they didn’t want me playing gooseberry on their first date [from _gooseberry-picker_, referring to an activity used as a pretext for the lovers to be together]

Κάτσε να σκεφτούμε τι άλλο μπορεί να γίνει εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2011)

Απροπό third wheel, ένα άσχετο, αλλά ωραίο τριβιδάκι. Χαζολογώντας Ερευνώντας πριν από λίγο για τη μεγαλύτερη έκρηξη και την Tsar Bomba, ανακάλυψα και το Tsar Tank, το πρώτο και μοναδικό (και προφανώς, απόλυτα αποτυχημένο) τρίτροχο τεθωρακισμένο στην ιστορία:







Στις δοκιμές, κόλλησε, λέει, στις λάσπες κι έμεινε εκεί. Οι δοκιμές δεν σταμάτησαν όμως επειδή κόλλησε αλλά, επειδή, προφανώς, ήταν τεράστιος στόχος.

Δεν αναφέρεται ποιοι έφαγαν τα «ερευνητικά κονδύλια»...


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2011)

Ανεπίσημες αποδόσεις:
You could always serenade them if you didn't sound like a braying donkey.
You could always hold their hands but I don't know where they might want to put them.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2011)

Αν είναι να μιλάμε για σερενάτες και μούρα και κράτημα χεριών, γιατί να μην κάνουμε και την κατά λέξη απόδοση:

"You could always hold a lantern over their heads, but you are too short, so forget it."


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2011)

Μια χαρά μού φαίνεται. Και πιο σύντομο:
You could always hold a lantern over their heads if you were the right height.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2011)

Επειδή προορίζεται για μεταγλώττιση και όχι για υπότιτλο, η απόδοση πρέπει να τηρεί όσο γίνεται τη δομή του πρωτότυπου, ώστε να ταιριάζει και με τη διάρκεια της ατάκας, αλλά και με το ύφος των ηθοποιών.


----------



## sarant (Oct 30, 2011)

Παρέμπ, λένε ότι η προέλευση της έκφρασης ήταν από τον υπηρέτη που κρατούσε όντως φανάρι (αλλά στρέφοντας τα νώτα) ενώ ο άρχοντας έκανε ό,τι έκανε στο κρεβάτι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2011)

Ωραία! Το turn on your love light αποκτά νέα σημασία στην αγγλική. :) 
Στους δύο τρίτος χωρεί, αρκεί να 'ναι ψηλός. :twit:

Turn On Your Love Light - Bobby Blue Bland


----------



## pontios (Oct 31, 2011)

> Δεν θα πάω ακόμα, θέλω να τους αφήσω λίγο μόνους.
> -Θα σου 'λεγα να πας να τους κρατάς το φανάρι, αλλά είσαι και κοντή, πανάθεμά σε.



Maybe beacon ? 
I won't go just yet, I prefer to leave the two of them alone for a while.
- I would have suggested you act as their beacon, but you are too goddamn short for that.

bea·con
   [bee-kuhn] Show IPA
noun
1.
a guiding or warning signal, as a light or fire, especially one in an elevated position.
2.
a tower or hill used for such purposes.
3.
a lighthouse, signal buoy, etc., on a shore or at a dangerous area at sea to warn and guide vessels.
cation.
4.
a person, act, or thing that warns or guides.


----------



## pontios (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi again ,, a couple of (2nd line) alternatives.

I would have suggested you act as their beacon, to watch over them, but you are too goddamn short for that.

I would have suggested for you to watch over them, but you are too goddamn short for that.

Maybe something else along these lines ?


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Θα συμφωνήσεις, κατωμερίτη, ότι το _beacon_ έχει μια πολύ θετική έννοια, αφού είναι guiding light, source of inspiration, και χάνεται η διάσταση της συμπαιγνίας ή κάποια άλλη πειρακτική διάσταση που απαιτεί η περίσταση.


----------



## pontios (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Nickel,

There's also the meaning of a signal light (for beacon), especially one used to warn of an enemy's approach... but I'm not insisting on beacon anyway, just suggesting it as one idea. In my second post above I dropped beacon altogether and suggested "watch over them" or "watch"... as in "guard".
There's only 2 lines to work with here so I could be wrong, but from what I gather the first person is showing a lot of care and doesn't want to disturb the two (lovers presumably) and is being respectful of their privacy and decides to leave them alone for a while.
The second person then is being playful with this (and even sarcastic about) the first person's fussing over them - and says(I'm paraphrasing it) I would have suggested that you take it one step further and act as their "watch/beacon/sentinel /guard etc ." ... to watch over them, if you weren't such a short ass that is.
In other words if you are so mindful about disturbing them (that you want to leave them alone for a while) - if you're fussing so much about disturbing them why stop there , why don't you also stand guard for them (or watch over them), so that no one else disturbs them... but how can you watch over anything when you're such a short ass.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 31, 2011)

As you can see from earlier posts, 


sarant said:


> Ναι, αλλά πολλές φορές λέγεται αρνητικά, π.χ. "να έρθω κι εγώ μαζί σας; τι να κάνω, να σας κρατάω το φανάρι;"
> Οπότε ίσως θα έπρεπε να δούμε τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση στη φράση.


_Kρατάω το φανάρι_ is a slang collocation of Greek, that has a very specific meaning, i.e. it refers to someone who joins a couple who clearly wants to be alone to make out.


----------



## pontios (Oct 31, 2011)

Palavra
The way you just described the idiom "Kρατάω το φανάρι" makes me think I was on the wrong track... and sorry if that's the case.
I was looking at it from another direction - probably the wrong one by the look of things.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

Σήμερα βρήκα χρήση τού *tagalong *(sic χωρίς ενωτικό, και σε θέση επιθετικού προσδιορισμού) που απέδιδε την έννοια του τρίτου / αμέτοχου / ανεπιθύμητου σε ζευγάρι που βγαίνει έξω. Βέβαια τη σημασία αυτή το tag-along την παίρνει εμμέσως, διότι η βασική του σημασία είναι διαφορετική. Στο νέτι πάντως έχει και κάποια άλλα τέτοια παραδείγματα:

Brandon finally musters up the guts to ask Tracy, another co-worker, to tag along with them.

When I finally asked her if she'd wanna come with me, she flaked out. She then asked some random coworker if he wanted to tag along with us.

Today, our movie day, she texted me and asked if another girl, another coworker of ours could come and tag along. I'm was/am little upset about this because, obviously, I wanted it to be just her and I. Maybe she's was a little nervous?


----------

